# Hogs in Griffin



## dertiedawg (Jul 1, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if there is a huntable hog population in Griffin. Friend of mine wants to join a hunting lease but before we take the trip down there we would like to know if there's a chance that there are any hogs there.


----------



## TheBadfish (Jul 1, 2010)

Is someone advertising a hunting lease in Griffin that has hogs? I am from there and have never seen any. However, people can relocate them or let some go feral so who knows. I can tell you that if there are hogs there, they are there for the reasons stated above.


----------



## dertiedawg (Jul 1, 2010)

No, just a friend that was offered a lease from another friend. I asked him if there were hogs and he didn't know. Thanks for the info... deer and turkey is good for me. I can hunt hogs and bears in the mountains.


----------



## thomas gose (Jul 2, 2010)

dertiedawg said:


> No, just a friend that was offered a lease from another friend. I asked him if there were hogs and he didn't know. Thanks for the info... deer and turkey is good for me. I can hunt hogs and bears in the mountains.



there are hogs in spaulding county. Around the river would be the best bet but ive seen them in north spaulding as well.


----------



## akiahunter (Jul 2, 2010)

heard of them over by the flint river, on the spalding/fayette county line but never seen them personally. i do know just over the line in lamar county on our lease there is hogs-o-plenty and i have seen them. stalked and took one with my bow few months back.


----------



## birddog721 (Jul 2, 2010)

have killed a few myself on the west side near pike and spalding county lines


----------



## jeff74 (Jul 3, 2010)

akiahunter said:


> heard of them over by the flint river, on the spalding/fayette county line but never seen them personally. i do know just over the line in lamar county on our lease there is hogs-o-plenty and i have seen them. stalked and took one with my bow few months back.



We just picked up a tract in Lamar co.off Morgan Dairy rd. with a nasty lil swamp on it, anybody know if there is any hogs in that area?


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Jul 3, 2010)

alot of hogs in spalding along the flint and other creeks and swamps.These are in spalding along the flint.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jul 3, 2010)

There are hogs in south Georgia and north Georgia, so I imagine there are hogs in central Georgia


----------



## wildlands (Jul 6, 2010)

Up along the Fayette/Spalding line at the Flynt is a good population, more on the Fayette side for now. Some moving in from the pike end up the flynt slowly. My lease is on the Flynt about a mile up from the Pike line. Been hunting that spot for about 9 yrs now and we have never seen a hog on it, hope not too. 

Jeff74, I have done some burning in that area over the years for landowners and have never seen any hog sign or heard the landowners saying anything about them. But it has been a few years and the way hogs move there is no telling.


For those in the area if you shot a hog and it runs give me a call. I need to work my dogs on a few tracks before season. Especially the young one. I got him on a few tracks last year during deer season but he needs a lot more real tracks.

Ken


----------



## akiahunter (Jul 6, 2010)

jeff74 said:


> We just picked up a tract in Lamar co.off Morgan Dairy rd. with a nasty lil swamp on it, anybody know if there is any hogs in that area?



our propertys just out the end of morgan dairy there, say between van burden and english, so i would think so.


----------



## hawg dawg (Jul 6, 2010)

Yes sir. I have caught hogs all over spalding co up to the peachtree peddlers flea market over to jackson and towards fayette co. Not a huge population just a few scattered around. And Had a dog killed in Lamar co.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Jul 10, 2010)

Good population on the Flint around South Clayton, Fayette, Spalding areas....we use to trap them constantly during Indian Summer weather.


----------



## NIGHT SHOOTER (Jul 16, 2010)

LOTS OF HOGS IN FAYETTE CLAYTON AND SPALDING ALONG THE  FLINT i CATCH SEVERAL A MONTH THERE


----------



## mattech (Jul 16, 2010)

My cousin owns land on the flint in spalding right there at 16 behind the fire station, they have owned it for 15 yrs and never seen a bit of sign. I am sure they are scattered all around, I have seen them in henry county, and just got out of a lease in lamar what had a few hogs.


----------



## sc951 (Jul 21, 2010)

I have been hunting Ruck's Dairy on Hwy 16 for about 10-12 yrs, and I have never seen any sign whatsoever.


----------



## rob keck (Jul 23, 2010)

you dont know anything




thomas gose said:


> there are hogs in spaulding county. Around the river would be the best bet but ive seen them in north spaulding as well.


----------



## Willyboy (Jul 23, 2010)

I`m a bit late with the reply.  I been hunting Spalding Cy hogs for five yr.s along the Flint and Line Creek.  You just need to do a lot of looking and such.  Most importantly have access to good property.  When the CY built the new reservior it changed the flow of Hogs a bit, but they are still around.  Another fair place is between Spalding and Henry Cy just south of the Racetrack.  Been hogs their since i was a kid, some 50 yr.s ago.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Jul 26, 2010)

one less spalding county  no ear sow to deal with thanks to a lease members trap.


----------



## tony32 (Jul 27, 2010)

i have land on 16 just out of griffin on the river we have none at all never even seen them their


----------



## A Wi Usdi (Aug 2, 2010)

any good hogs in the flint river wma?


----------



## superfly08 (Aug 5, 2010)

I have killed hogs close to jackson and griffin line


----------

